# Hello



## MacGyverCats (Oct 19, 2020)

Below is a picture of the 3 cats we're take care of. Those all are ex-strays. The black shorthair is a feral and visting our garden for over 4 years and finally he dares to come inside the house for food. The other 2 where more socialised and also where used to being petted. It took over 3 years to get confidence from him. We're afraid he got kicked cause he's watching feet all the time and he's very afraid of them. The chair he's sitting in was he's favorite place and sitting next to him he sort of got used to my hands but still scratches sometime when unexpeted things/sounds happen.

Names from left to right: Pluis, Simba and Boef.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! They are all very beautiful!


----------



## MacGyverCats (Oct 19, 2020)

Thank you ;-)


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello! I agree with @Kitty827


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't even pick a favorite, they're all gorgeous. And they have the eyes of old souls, they've probably been through a lot, but they're all in the best place now, being taken care of and loved.


----------



## MacGyverCats (Oct 19, 2020)

@Rex the Rat Thank you  It was such a happy moment to have their attention and make a picture like this. 

@marie73 Thank you  And yea, they all have a very long story and we love them all so very much.

Some more info about the three. The black shorthair (Boef) is defenitely the most dominant as he's the oldest and around for more than 4 year. Pluis (on the left) is staying here for 1 year and Simba half a year. The both been estimated at 3 to 4 years by our veterinarian. Fortunately there aren't real conflicts between them. Pluis and Simba do play a lot and are staying in the same place mostly. We also believe that Boef has learned from the more socialised strays. Before their arrive he just would scratch you whenever try to pet him. Neither he dared to visit the inside of our house. At this moment we changed the rules and has to come inside our house for food. This is his second week and he's doing super! We're so glad with that and hoping he enjoys the warmth, and will stay a bit longer inside everyday. Mostly he leaves after half an hour and sometimes a bit longer. We don't want to lock him as he sometimes gets a bit anxious and starts looking for the door and wants to escape probably. But winter is coming here in Europe and also change of year. Last year he didn't visit our garden many days after this event because of the fireworks. We just don't know if it's wise to keep him inside as he will get even more anxious then. Pluis who stays here for 1 year now was also very anxious for the fireworks, I never saw a cat that scared. Only lights of firework (people can't seem to wait till it's the 1st of januari) where enough to make him seek a hidding place.

The picture in the OP was taken in summer. I usually take video's but I try to make some individual pics of them.
Below is picture of the house Boef is staying now and him in his former residence. This one I build 4 years ago to keep his food dry but had many rebuilds as he started to live there sort of.. The new house was taken by him after Simba left it for a place inside our house and during the last months he (Boef) almost stays there permanantly. I guess he likes the view. 
I just rebuild it a bit (it's an old rabbith hutch). Made the entrace smaller with some acrylic plexiglass and added some insulation in the roof and little room upstairs cause cold is coming.. He did visit the upper place several times before that. Now we have to wait till he accepts it again.

I actually entered this forum to find out about the breed of the other two but I had some privateconversation with @Kitty827 who's been answering a lot of questions


----------

